# الى جميع خبراء PUMPS و Pipeline أفدوانة



## eng_3eed2000 (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الموضوع : عندى محطة تحلية مياه من نوع التناضح العكسى RO ومعدل انتاجها 2500 متر مكعب /يوم . ونقطة الاستهلاك تبعد عن المحطة
مسافة 34 كليومتر . ويوجد ارتفاعات فى مسار خط pipeline يصل الى 60 متر . وذلك تقريبا على بعد 6 كيلو من المحطة تبدء الارض فى الارتفاع التدريجى يصل الى
60 متر وبطول 10كيلو تقريبا .ثم تبدء فى الانحدار مرة اخرة حتى تصل الى نقطة الاستهلال .

اخوانى ارجو منكم ان تفيدونى فى الاتى :
1- حسابات المضخة pump اللازمة لقيام بهذه العملية . يعنى ازاى اختار المضخة المناسبة وما هى Head المناسب ومعدل التدفق .واى نوع من المخضات . والماركات المناسبة .
2- يوجد بدائل ف اختيار نوع خط الانابيب pipeline material. يمكن ان يكون ductile او GRE او HDPE(high dencity polyethenile .وقطره يتراوح من 6الى 8 بوصة .
ارجو الافادة ف هذا القطر هل صحيح ام لا وما هو افضل قطر وايضا ما هو انسب نوع منpipeline material.
3- هل يجوز وضع مخضة اخرة ف منتصف خط الانابيب . او عند الارتفاعات . كيف يتم ذلك

ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل المشاركة وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## الصحراء (7 مايو 2008)

1.محرك caterpalierاحسن محر ويعتبر قوي
2.نوع center fugel pumps is the best
3.ابنيب البلاستكيه تعتبر الافضل.


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (7 مايو 2008)

هل عندك توضيح اكتر للحسابات خصوصا . وهل من الافضل وضع مضخة واحدة ف بداية خط الانابيب ام وضع اكثر من مضخة


----------



## المهندس صباح (7 مايو 2008)

أخي العزيز:

أنت لم تبين في سؤالك ما يلي :
1- هل مسار الخط مستقسم؟ أي لا توجد فيه أنحرافات أفقية.
2 - ماهي أنواع وأعداد الملحقات الخاصة بالخط ؟ أي عدد الValves , الاكواع , Check valves والى أخره من الملحقات.
3- ما هو فرق الارتفاع بين نقطة الضخ ونقطة التفريغ؟
4 - هل خط الانابيب سيكون مدفوناً تحت الارض أم فوقها؟
5 - ما هي درجة حرارة الجو خلال فترة أشتغال المضخة؟
6 - هل تقوم المضخة بسحب المياه من خزان أرضي أم فوق سطح الارض؟

جميع هذه الاستفسارات مطلوبة لحساب مقدار الفقدان في الضغط للخط نتيجة الاحتكاك وتغيير الارتفاع والاتجاه عموماً يمكنك زيارة الموقع التالي وستجد ما يفيدك أن شاء الله وتحياتي للجميع.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (8 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز انا عاجز عن الشكر ولكن اطمع ف المزيد 
وسوف اجتهد ف الرد على اسئلتك لان خبرتى قليلة ف هذا المجال
1- خط الانابيب مستقيم والتعرجات الافقيىة تكاد تكون منعدمة .اما الرئيسية فكما زكرت تنحدر للاعلى حتى تصل الى 60 متر .
2- اما بالنسبة للمحابس فهذا لموضوع مذال تحت الدراسة . ولكن اعتقد يوجد محبس كل 1كيلو . ولو تتفضل بالإقترح سيكون افضل ولك جزيل الشكر
3- يوجد فرق ولكن الخط يرتفع الى 60 متر وذلك تقريبا ف الوسط وينحدر مرة اخرة لاسفل . ويكن الفرق بين نقطة الضخ والتفريع قد يصل تقريبا الى 15 متر . لصالح نقطة التفريغ .
4- هل فية فرق بين الخط مدفون ام لا .اود ان اعرف فقط . ولكن للعلم سوف يكون الخط مدفون .
ملحوظة : طول البيب الاسندر (الاسبولة ) 6 متر فى الدكتيل و 10 متر فى الانواع الاخرى .
5- المضحة تاخذ المياه من محطة تحليل مياه Ro . موقع المحطة فى قطر منطقة الساحل وتمد المياه لمصنع صناعة الاسمنت . اعتقد درجة الحرارة قد تصل الى 50 درجة .
6- المضخة تاخذ المياه من تنك قطرة يصل الى 28 متر . فوق سطح الارض .

اتمنى ان اكون وضحت ما تريد . واتمنى ان يسع صدرك لى . والتفضل بالتوضيح
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم eng_3eed2000
ممكن افيدك في بعض النقاط ولاكن احتاج الي بعض المعلومات 
يجب ان تعرف الاتي...... نقل المياه من نقط Aالي اخري B يحتاج الي معرفة بعض الامور منها توجد طريقة التعويض وهناك طريق التخزين[/COLOR وطريقة التعويض وهي الطريقة التي تحتاج ان تضخ فيها كمية المياه من ِA اليB بنفس الاستهلاك في B اي المقدار المصروف يساوي المقدار المضخ من النقطة الاساسية اما طريقة التخزين فهي انك تحتاج الي كميه ثابتة ساعة / يوم الخ ولاتحتاج غيرها فماهو معدل الاستهلاك عندك هل يتماشي معك طريقة التعويض او التخزين واي كانت اجابتك فما هي الكمية المستهلكة والتي يجب علي اساسها ان تحسب مواصفات الضخ لتختار المضخة السليمة اما مسالة الارتفاع وطول المسافة هناك مضخات تفي بالغرض وويمكن استعمال اعادة الضخ او تسمي تعزيز الضخ وهي طريقة تستعمل فيها اكثر من مضخة علي طول المسافة اي تقسم المسافة علي سبيل المثال الي نقطتين المضخة الاولي تضخ من المصدر ثم توضع مضخة اخري في منتصف المسافة او عند ادني ارتفاع بحيث تربط اليا وعند انخفاط الضغط عند مستوي معين تعمل هذه المضخة علي تعزيز واعادة الضخ ليصل الضغط الي النقطة الاخري وهناك طريقة التجميع تتجمع المياه في خزان ويعاد ضخها وهذه الطريقة مكلفة بعض الشئ وان شاء الله تجد من الاخوة من يدلك علي طريقة افضل او ابسط بعد تكرمك بالاجابة علي استفساري 
نسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (8 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز Sami25
السعة الانتاجية لمحطة RO تصل الى 2500 متر مكعب /يوم . وهذ هو المطلوب فى مواصفات المضخة. نقل كل السعة الانتاجية للمحطة الى نقطة التفريغ .
اخى العزيز . هل يمكن وضع مخضة ف المنتصف مثلا على الخط نفسة ام لها طريقة تركيب معينة .
ثانيا . لى استفسار اخر . لو صممت الخط كلة ع مضخة واحدة . سوف تنتج ف البداية ضغط ضخ عالى جدا هل هذا سوف يولد اجهادات على جسم خط الانابيب فى المقدمة . وهل يمكن ان يصل الى نقطة الانهيار . وتاثيرة المستقبلى ايضا

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## sami25 (8 مايو 2008)

اخي لابد ان تحسب اقصي ارتفاع اي مستوي اعلي head ومنها يمكن ان تعرف الضغط اللازم للضخ وعندها تختار الانابيب المناسبة وتختار كم مرحلة يمكن ان تضخ الماء الي المكان ولا كن لم تجيب علي سؤالي السابق هل انت تريد كمية معينة يوميا بطريقة المخزون او طريقة التعويض او انك لم تفهم كلامي السابق . وبعض الاخوة اشاروا الي نقاط مهمة ويجب ان تركز اكثر وتوضح اكثر في الاجابة ولو برسم بسيط وان شاء الله نستطيع نساعدك 
نسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (9 مايو 2008)

a5y 3andy brnamg ya7sab kol 7asabat al pipeline wa prnamg le 7asabat al pump sahl wa 7agmo sagher low 3awzo ana arfa3holak


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (10 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز . ما اريدة هو تصميم المضخة وخط الانابيب على طول هذه المسافة .
فى البداية يوجد تنك فوق مستوى سطح الارض للضخ منة . وفى النهاية يوجد تنك تجميع يكفى مخزون لمدة اسبوعين
حجم التنك فى المقدمة حوالى 30الف متر مكعب . والاخير 300متر مكعب


----------



## sami25 (11 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي انا حاولت اضع شرحك في رسم بسيط حتي يستطيع باقي الاخوة فهم الحالة 
وإذا وجدت بها اي خطأ الرجاء منك ان تصححه . 




[/url][/IMG] 

انت حاجتك اليومية حوالي 21.5 متر مكعب /يوم وسعة الخزان في النقطة A حوالي 30 متر مكعب 
24/30 = 1.5 متر /ساعة هذا مقدار الضخ للمضخة 
السؤال الان مانوع المادة المصنعة منها الانابيب حتي نعرف مقدار الخشونة 
مثال :-
steel= 0.046 mm
galvanized steel= 0.45mm
polythene =0.0010mm
وغيرها من المواد وهذه تستخدم لحساب فقدان الضغط في الانابيب 
ويتوقف اختيار المادة علي عدة عوامل درجة الحرارة للماء نوع التربة المدفونه فيها 
وغيرها من العوامل 
وان شاءالله تقدر تلاقي مساعدة افضل من اخوتك في هذا المنتدي 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (11 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير . انا فعلا عاجز عن الشكر
ولكن اسمح لى ان اوضح لك بعض التعديلات البسيطة
المحطة تنتج 2500 متر مكعب /يوم . اريد من المضخة ان تنقل كل هذه الكمية . اى تنقل تقريبا 105 متر مكعب / ساعة .
الاستهلاك تقريبا بيكون بنفس المعدل .
التنك المصصم فى النهاية يجب اى يكفى المصنع لمدة 10 ايام اى 25الف متر مكعب .
وشكر اخى العزيز


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (12 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز اليوم باذن الله سازودك بحسابات بسيطة . تحمل بعض الفرضيات والملاحظات .


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (12 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز ستجد في الرابط ادناه ملف لتصميم بسيط يعطيك فكرة عن مشروعك .
ارجو الاطلاع عليه والتواصل معي بخصوص التفاصيل الاخرى .
المهندس علي / بغداد / العراق 


http://www.4shared.com/file/47345759/5539cc39/__online.html


----------



## sami25 (12 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العراقي 
مشكور علي المجهود الطيب 
بس احب انبهك لنقطة بسيطة في نقطة الارتفاع النقطة C المذكورة في الرسم السابق انه ارتفاعها يصل الي 60 متر 
وهذه الضغط الاستاتيكي فيها يصل 6kg/cm² حوالي 6 بار 
ويمكن حسابه بالقانون التالي :- 

P=h*s.p.g*1m Kg/cm²

P=60*1*0.1= 6kg/cm²
S.p.g = الوزن النوعي للمياه يساوي 1 
الضغط ل 1 متر = 0.1 Kg/cm² 
وانت ذكرت انه الضغط الكلي 7 بار فقط 
مع الفقد في طول المسافة والاحتكاك زيادة علي ذلك وجود الارتفاع مولدا ضغط استاتيكي 
وهذا مجرد تنبيه بسيط اخي 
وشكرا علي مجهودك 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (13 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز (العراقى )
الف شكر ع المجهود الرائع
بصراحة مكنتش متوقع الردود القوية دى والفاعلة . جزيتم خير جميعا

اسمح لى اخى الكريم . يفترض ان يكون قطر الانبوب من 6 الى 8 بوصة . وليس 30سم

ممكن حضرتك توضح كيف يتم اختيار المضخة بناءا ع الحسابات .
هل من الممكن ان ترسل لى stander tabe
وكيفية حساب معامل الاحتكاك . بناءا ع نوع مادة الانبوب

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sami25 (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
معامل الخشونة الداخلي 
انا ذكرت منه بعض الامثلة واذا كان عندك مادة معينه اذكرها وانا اعطيك معامل خشونتها الداخلية 
السؤال الان مانوع المادة المصنعة منها الانابيب حتي نعرف مقدار الخشونة
مثال :-
steel= 0.046 mm
galvanized steel= 0.45mm
polythene =0.0010mm
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (14 مايو 2008)

اخي العزيز سامي :
ان المحسوب في ما ذكرت لكم هو فرق الضغط وليس الضغط الكلي . اما بالنسبة للارتفاع فهو محسوب حسب المعادلة المذكورة ذات التسلسل " 2 " وهذا النوع من التصاميم يحل او يحسب حسب هذه المعادلات . دون اخذ النقطة " c " بشكل مستقل وحساب الضغط لها وانما ناخذ نقطتين ونطبق المعادلة المذكورة للايجاد ما نريد . مع التنويه ان الضغط المحسوب هو " فرق ضغط " وليس ضغط كلي ومما دعاني الى حساب ذلك هو عدم معرفة الضغوط في النقاط .
وشكرا جزيلا للكل وخصوصا لكل اخي سامي .


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (14 مايو 2008)

المهندس : eng_3eed2000 : 
بالنسبة لمعامل احتكاك السطح الداخلي ممكن ان تحصل عليه من الزميل العزيز سامي اما بالنسبة للاختيار نوع المضخة المطلوبة من خلال الحسابات ارجو ان تراجع الملاحظات التي ارسلتها وبالذات الفقرة الاخيرة . وبشكل مبسط اذا علم " total head " " وكمية الحجم المائي المنقول خلال وحدة الزمن q " نستطيع تحديد الطاقة الازمة لدفع هذا الماء حسب القانون المذكور في الملاحظات .
اما بالنسبة للقطر فانا من خلال حساباتي فرضته " 30 cm " وانت اقم حساباتك حسب القطر الذي تريد .


----------



## sami25 (14 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز العراقي واخي العزيز eng_3eed2000 
انا حسبتها ووجدت انك تحتاج الي حوالي 30 بار بس الفقد في كل مرحلة زي ماحسبه اخي العراقي كبير وهو حوالي 25% = 7 بار لو جربنا الضغط 30 والمسافة كبيرة جدا للضخ علي مرحلة واحده لان نوع السريان فيها لو رفعنا الضخ سيكون مضطرب ورقم رينولدز عالي جدا .وانا مازلت احاول ان احصل علي بعض المراجع لتساعدني في اختيار إعادة الضخ هل هي عند اخفض نقطة او اعلي نقطة لان الحسابات في المرحلة مختلفة وانا قصدت النقطة C بالذات لان لو وجدنا حل لهذه النقطة الباقي سيكون بسيط جدا وانا وجدت احد المراجع يعتمد علي اختيار اقل استهلاك للطاقة اي عند عمل الحسابات للنقطتين تختارالنقطة التي تحتاج فيها الي اقل طاقة او تستهلك فيها اقل طاقة اما المرجع الاخر تطرق الي التكاليف والصيانة اي تختار النقطة التي تكلف انشاء الضخ فيها باقل تكاليف وانا ساحاول رسم تصور واضعه للنقاش معكم او من يريد من الاخوةالأستفاده والمشاركة معنا 
مع العلم اني لااعلم حجم الامكانيات المتاحة للاخ eng_3eed2000في المشروع 
ونسال الله يوفقنا لما فيه الخير للجميع 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (15 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز
عندك حق . اى مشروع لازم ناخذ بالحل المثالى وخصوصا من جهة التكلفة خصوصا لو ادى الغرض
اولا اختيار نوع مادة الانبوب يعتمد ف المقام الاول على التكلفة (سواء تكلفة الشراء وتكلفة التركيب) حتى الان فان 
ductile steel الاوفر من حيث الثمن ولكن ف التركيب مكلف . ولكن دعنا نفترض اننا سوف نختاره ف البداية .

اخى العزيزالعراقى ليا ملحوظة . حضرتك ذكرت الفقد حسب المسافة ومعامل الخشونة . ولكن ماذا عن fittings

هل يمككنا الحساب حتى النقطة B فقط . خصوصا ان الارض سوف تبدء بالانحدار ونتغلب ع الاحتكاك بالجاذبية

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## sami25 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا تصوري قابل للنقاش ونرجوا من الاخوة من عنده دراية وخبرة في هذا المجال ان يشاركنا لمساعدة الاخ الكريم للوصول الي افضل النتائج 
تعمل عدد 2 مضخة لدفع الماء بضغط 30 بار وتدفق كل مضخة 55 مترمكعب/ساعة 
وتشغل الاخري عند اجراء الصيانة او دعم في حالة الاحتياج اكثر .
معامل الاحتكاك في الحديد 0.023 معامل لاخشونة الداخلية للانابيب 0.046 ملم 
اما الاشكال L-H-V
نظرا لطول الخط والاحتياج الي التقسيم وذلك لغرض الصيانة ويستفاد منها في الكشف عن التسربات في الخط ويعطي للخط سماحية للتمدد وخاصا انه سيستعمل حديد ودرجة الحرارة حوالي 50 درجة مئوية 
عند دفن الانابيب بمسافة كبيرة يستعمل هذا التمديد للسماح بالكشف او اذا كان معلقا في الهواء فهذا الشكل سيعطي مرونة للتمدد للحيلولة دون الكسراو الانحناء ويمكن تركيب عدادات تقيس التدفق للكشف علي التسربات حيث يركب عداد بعد المضخات مباشرا, ثم يركب عدة عدادت او عداد في منطقة النهاية ثم يقارن من فترة الي اخري بين الكمية التي ضخت فعليا والكمية التي وصلت الي النقطة الاخري 
ونتمني من الاخوة من عنده تعليق او اضافة ان يشرفنابهما .




[/url][/IMG]

ونسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (17 مايو 2008)

*أخى العزيز sami25 والاخ العراقى*

تحية طيبة وبعد

انا قمت بمحاولة لاجراء بعض الحسابات
ارجوا منكم مرجعتها وانتظر ملحظاتكم

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (17 مايو 2008)

http://www.2shared.com/file/3298630/...eline_Cal.html


----------



## sami25 (17 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أخى العزيز eng_3eed2000
الرابط الاخير لايعمل لم استطع تحميل الملف الرجاء اعاده تنزيله او قم بتنزيله علي اساس صورة لو عندك ماسح ضوئي (سكانر) 
نسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (18 مايو 2008)

*بحاول*

لخى العزيز جرب هذا الموقع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (18 مايو 2008)

اتمنى ان يعمل معك هذا الرابط

http://www.zshare.net/download/121979250335bac7/


----------



## دلاور (19 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم
ممكن تذكر لى ارتفاع موقع الخزان من مستوى سطح البحر لكى اتمكن من تحليل الخط بواسطة برامج H2O net الخاصة بتحليل و تصميم شبكات الماء و خطوط النقل الماء


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (20 مايو 2008)

اعتقد اخى الكريم 10 متر فوق سطح الارض . دة موقع نقطة السحب ونقطة التفريغ 15 متر


----------



## عبدالحفيظ ب (20 مايو 2008)

I think that the pipe diameter is 8 .The PELD ( Polyethylene low density) is used for similar application but the pressure is limited for this material.An intermediate pumping station shall be discussed.
I advance you to contact qualified office to carry correctly out the study .


----------



## sami25 (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسف لم انتبه لرجوع المنتدي من جديد .
جاري التحميل 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (22 مايو 2008)

ولا يهمك واتمنى ان تستطيع تحميلة


----------



## sami25 (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما شاء الله عليك 
اخي عندي سؤال كيف اخترت عامل الامان هل اخترته من مرجع او انك وضعته مكن نفسك factor of safety 
= 1.3
ثانيا كيف ستختار المضخة هل ستجد مضخة تدفع في بهذا التدفق ام انك ستختار طريقة التوازي وتشغل مضختين بنفس الضغط وتقسم التدفق 
ثالثا طريقة التركيب لحام او قلوظة fitting type 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (23 مايو 2008)

أخى العزيز sami25
كما تعرف يوجد فرق بين التصميم والحياه العملية
ومعامل الامان يوضع ف جميع المسائل التصميمة
انا بصراحة وضعتة من نفسى (لان مفيش جداول لمعامل الامان المصصم هو الى بيحطة ع حسب تاكدة من دقة الحل )

انا فوجئت بالسمت ده كبير لدرجة كبير
بصراحة لسة مش عارف هلاقى مضخة بالسمت ده ولا لا
بالنسبة لطريقة fiiting هتكون joint
شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## محمدغزالى (23 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اود ان احى جميع المشاركين واشارك ببعض المعلومات انا اعمل فى شركة تنفيذ وتشغيل وصيانة محطات تحلية RO فى الرياض وعندنا محطة بتعطى 2000متر3/اليوم .
اظن ان مشكلة البشمهندس هى مشكلة نقل ال flow يعنى مواصفات ال pumps الى ممكن تنقل الflow انا فى المحطة الى انا بشرف عليها توجد مضخة واحدة فقط ودة طبعا عيب لان ال pump بتعمل تقريبا 23 ساعة 
فانا شايف ان المفروض ان يكون ضخ ال flow على مرحلتين 
المرحلة الاولى وهى للتغلب على ال static head ,friction losses بداخل ال pipe والمحابس وغير ذلك ممكن يساوى تقريبا 100 متر يعنى مطلوب pump تكون h=100m , Q=120m3/hr مع ملاحظة ان يكون فى pump تعمل stand by مع هذة ال pump

المرحلة الثانية : وهى نقطة رفع لل flow الى جاى ويفضل عمل خزان بسعة 2500 م3 قبل محطة الرفع طبعا هيكون pumps المطلوبة فى المرحلة دى head لايقل عن 100م وال Q=120m3/hr ايضا ودة على حسب البعد بين نقطة الاستهلاك ومحطة الرفع اى بمقدار ال static head و friction وغير ذلك وبصراحة فى النهاية اختيار ال pump بيبقى على حسب التقدير والحسابات بسيطة جدا يعنى انا لو عايز ارفع مياة للدور الخامس بتصرف معين ليها نوع وكذلك المشروع دة مينفعش اجيب ضخة ترفع 20 متر او 30 متر !!!! 

وجزاكم الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## sami25 (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 
اخي العراقي الميكانيكي افتقدناك اخي ان شاء الله المانع يكون خيرا 
اخي eng_3eed2000
محاولة مساعدتي المتواضعة لك اعطتني الفرصة للاطلاع والبحث وكنت اتمني ان تكون المشاركة من الاخوة اكثر 
المهم عندك عدة نقاط يجب ان تحسب جيدا علي حسب معلوماتي 
اختيارك للحديد في درجة حرارة 50 يجعلك يجب ان تحتاط من عملية التمدد في طول الخط .
تكاليف المشروع وعمره الافتراضي وهذه لها علاقة برقم رينولدز ونسبة الرطوبة لان التدفق المضطرب يحدث تأ كل اكثر في الانابيب ودرجة الرطوبة طبعا . 
اخي محمد الغزالي 
مشكور علي مشاركتك معنا 
سؤالي الاول كيف وجدت الرفع = 100 متر 
الرجاء التفضل برسم بسيط لفكرتك وكيف يمكن تقسيم العملية الي مراحل 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## محمدغزالى (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا اخترت ان h=100على اساس فى static head =60m وفى 40 متر للتغلب على friction losses داخل ال pipe بطول الخط وطبعا دة more design لان بعد ارتفاع 60 متر ال flow هينزل ب gravity اما بالنسبة للتصرف ال pump هيبقى محتاج 120متر3/الساعة علشان يوصل 2500متر3 /اليوم فى 6-8 بوصة
ملحوظة سرعة الflow يجب الا تزيد عن 1.5m/s وعن طريق المعادلة البسيطة 

Q=V*A طبعا ال Q= 2500m3/day نقدر نحدد قطر ال pipe المراد استخدماة والقطر 6 بوصة مناسب جدا لنقل flow وعلى فكرة الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا خصوصا لو واحد عندة خبرة فى المجال دى ولو محتاج دقة اكتر من كدة تقدر تحسب ال losses الموجودة داخل ال pipe بطول الخط عن طريق + static head 
بالنسبة لدرجة الحرارة 50 درجة فهى درجة حرارة عادية وتاثير التمدد بسيط مثلا البئر الى بنسحب منة 60 درجة مئوية وبيمشى فى مواسير ductile عادى جدا وبعدين فى نقطة الخط دة هيبقى مدفون تحت الارض وخارج من محطة تحلية RO ولابد ان درجة الحرارة قبل دخول membrane لاتزيد عن 30 درجة والمياة المنتجة بتخرج بدرجة حرارة اقل من 30 درجة تقريبا 25 درجة يعنى لو المياة زادت داخل ال pipe ان شاء الله لاتتعدى 40 درجة مئوية لو حسبت على اساس التبادل الحرارى بين ال flow وسطح ال pipe وكمان هيكون انتقال الحرارة بسيط لان flow بيتحرك 
انا معرفش ازاى ارسل رسم هنا على المنتدى بصراحة يابشمهندس سامى بس هحاول ان انا اعمل حاجة


----------



## sami25 (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي محمد الغزالي 
مشكور علي فتحك النقاش وروح المشاركة عندك 
اخي 
المسافة الكلية حوالي 34 كم كما جاء في شرح اخانا صاحب الموضوع 
6 كم الاولي فيها الارض منبسطة ثم ترتفع بالتدريج وعن 10 كم يصل الارتفاع الي حوالي 60 متر ثم تنزل بمسافة 18 كم 
هل تعرف مقدارالفقد في هذه المسافة حسابيا حوالي 700 متر عند استعمال مواسير ductile
اما الحرارة فيجب ان نحسب حسابها لانها حرارة الجو ولايمكن اهمال اي شئ في التصميم ولو كان قليل 
لانه طول الخط يحتم علينا دراسة كل نقطة مهما كانت صغيرة 
ومعني كلامي هناك فرق بين الراي الشخصي والراي المبني علي العلم والحسابات الدقيقة وهذا مايجب ان يكون عليه اي مهندس ناجح واتمني لك التوفيق في حياتك اما الرسم فامره بسيط لا اعرف اذا كان احد من الاخوه شرح الامر هذا في المنتدي 
وساحاول اشرحه لاحقا في حالة لم تجد موضوع يشرح الامر 
ونتظر مشاركتك القيمة معنا في النقاش 
ونسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## mohamedelkas (25 مايو 2008)

مهندس محمد موسى 
شركة الوايلر فريد للطلمبات-القاهرة -مصر

طبعا المعلومات اللى انت حاكتها غير كافية (ارتفاع ال 60 على بعد 6 ولا 10 كيلو ) ولكن هاعطيك فكرة او ارشاد للثلاث نقاط اللى انت سالت فيهم
1- بالنسبة لتصرف ورفع الطلمبة 
التصرف 
انت محتاج طلمبة تعطى 320 م3/ساعة وتعمل 8 سا عات
الرفع
انت محتاج طلمبة تعطى 85م يعنى حوالى 8.5 بار للتغلب على فرق المنسوب وكمان الفقد داخل المواسير
ملحوظة 
الحذر كل الحذر من السيفون اللى هايحصل بعد ما وصلت المياه الى القمة (60 م) وبداية الارض فى الانحدار
2-افضل نوع انابيب هى ال ductile ولا بد ان تكون 14 بوصة على الاقل
3- طبعا يجوز محدش يقدر يمنعك تحط طلبة 
لكن احنا مش هانحتجلها وخصوصا انا الارضى ستبدأ الانحدار بعد 10 كيلوا متر وتصل الى نقطة الاستهلاك نتيجة للجاذبية الارضية وبضغط على كمان( ابسط يا عم) 
فى النهاية يارب اكون افدتك


----------



## mfm (26 مايو 2008)

*مشاركة في حل مشكلة مواصفات المضخة*

في الحقيقة إطلعت على معظم الإجابات والتي إمتلكت بعضها وجهات نظر سليمة من الناحية النظرية والعملية وإسمحولي أن أضيف بعض التعليق:

1- نوعية الماسورة المفضل إستخدامها هي Ductile iron ( المرونة / العمر / تحمل ضغوط عالية / محمية من التآكل / سعرها ليس مرتفع / تركيبها سهل ).
2- سرعة المياه يفضل أن لا تقل عن 1 م3/س لمنع الترسيب ولا يزيد عن 1,5 م3/س لتقليل الإحتكاك وبالتالي إطالة عمر الماسورة وتقليل الطاقة المستهلكة - نفترض 1.25 م3/س.
2- قطر الماسورة 200 ملم .
3- يفضل أن تكون هناك مضخة تعمل وأخرى إحتياط والمواصفة هي 142م3/س على 26 بار.
4- من الممكن إضافة من خزانين الى 3 خزانات على الطريق لتقليل ضغط المضخة وطرق الماء عند التوقف Hammering وتركيب مضختين بنفس التدفق و بضغط أقل على كل خزان ، وبدلا عن ذلك من الممكن تركيب pressure relief valve عند المضخات لحمايتها من الضغط الراجع عند التوقف.
5- عند أي نزول وإرتفاع في المواسير يجب تركيب air relif valve للتخلص من الهواء.
6- في مثل هذه التصاميم يفضل الذهاب إلى مكتب إستشاري متخصص لأن المشروع ليس صغير.

وأخيرا" يوجد معي حسابات توضح هذه النتائج ولكني لا أستطيع تحميلها على الموقع ، أرجو المساعدة

ملاحظة : درجة حرارة المياه المغذية والمنتجة من الRO يجب أن لا تزيد عن 35 درجة مئوية.


----------



## محمدغزالى (26 مايو 2008)

انا راى مع المهندس محمد موسى والمهندس mfm وانا حسبت ال friction losse فى ductile pipe لو القطر 450 مم هيكون فى head losses بمقدار 6 متر يعنى لو ضغط الpump 10 بار او 8.5 بار زى ما المهندس محمد موسى وضح هتكون مناسبة جدا
والمفروض ايضا وجود 2 pump علشان يكون فى واحدة spare وكل واحدة هتعمل 12 ساعة بتدفق 120 م3/س 
واشكر المهندس mfm على الملاحظات المفيدة بنسبة air valve و non return valve علشان حماية ال pump من back preesure وايضا يراعى عمل خط by bass فى حالة عطل non return valve الى raw water tank 
وفى النهاية يجب التوجة الى استشارى المشروع زى ما وضح المهندس mfm
وبصراحة الموضوع جميل جدا بالتاكيد كلنا استفدنا لذلك اشكر الجميع


----------



## mfm (26 مايو 2008)

الأخ محمد غزالي : 
أرجو أن تسمحلي بأن أقول أن معلوماتك فيها تضارب فكيف حصلت على قيمة ضغط 6 متر لمضخة سعتها 120 م3/س وماسورة قطره 450 ملم، حيث أن الضغط سيصل إلى 2 بار أي 20 متر .
وأما إذا كانت حساباتك صحيحة فكيف مضخة المهندس موسى ستكون مناسبة حيث أنها كبيرة جدا"بناء" على حساباتك مع العلم أن حسابات المهندس موسى مضبوطة ولكن تكلفة المشروع ستكون عالية جدا" لإستخدامه قطر كبير للماسورة لتتناسب مع حجم مضخته


----------



## محمدغزالى (26 مايو 2008)

الاخ mfm اسمحلى اقولك ان انا ماقولتش ابدا ان ضغط ال pump هيكون 6 متر !!!!!

اولا : انا قلت ان head pump هيساوى 100 متر وانا قلت الكلام دة يا اخ mfm على اساس ان static head يساوى 60 متر ولو حسبت ال friction losses داخل ductile pipe بقطر 450 مم وبطول 16 كيلو متر وتصرف ب120 متر3/الساعة هتجد ان head losses هيساوى 6 متر تقريبا اذن لو ال head pump تساوى 100 متر زى ما انا قلت او 85 متر زى ما المهندس محمد موسى قال هيبقى كامى جدا ان ال flow يبقى فى اعلى نقطة الى هيبتدى فيها بالهبوط بسبب gravity علشان كدة انا محسبتش ال head losses فى باقى الخط
وقلت يفضل وجود خزان لظروف الصيانة فى اعلى هذة النقطة ومحطة رفع ( يعنى 2 pump ) لان ال head هيكون انخفض ووصل تقريبا الى 30 متر اى 3 بار يا اخ mfm 
وقلت ايضا ان تصرف ال pump يساوى 120 م3/الساعة لان المطلوب 2500 متر3 /اليوم وكل pump هتعمل 12 ساعة 
اما اختيار 450 مم علشان head losses داخل ال pipe تكون صغيرة وايضا سرعة ال flow لاتتعدى 1.5 م/الثانية وعلى فكرة مش 1.5م3/س يا اخ mfm 

الغريب جدا فى كلامك يا اخ mfm ان انت بتقول (.........ولكن تكلفة المشروع ستكون عالية جدا" لإستخدامه قطر كبير للماسورة لتتناسب مع حجم مضخته .)
يا اخ mfm تكلفة عمل الخط دة فى السعودية لان دة مكان عملى والسعر مش هيختلف كتير عن مصر تكلفة المتر الواحد بيتكلف 450ريال يعنى 16 مليون ريال يعنى 23 مليون جنية مصرى والحاجات دى يا اخ mfm بتبفى ميزانية وزارة المياة يعنى ميزانية دولة مش هتفرق مليون ولا 2 مليون .


----------



## mfm (27 مايو 2008)

عفوا" ما قصدته 1,5 م/ث ، شكرا" على التصحيح.
أخي المهندس غزالي إختيارك لقطر 450 ملم على مضخة تعطي 120 م3/س وبالتالي تصبح السرعة 0.2 م/ث وهي أقل من 1 م/ث وهذا غير مفضل مع العلم أن ضغط المضحة سيكون حوالي 20 م فقط وليس 100 م.
أما تصميم المهندس موسى فهو صحيح حيث أختار مضخة 320 م3/س وقطر ماسورة 14 بوصة (350 ملم ) وكان الضغط 8.5 بار والسرعة 0.9 م/ث مع أنه من الأفضل زيادة السرعة قليلا" بتصغير قطر الماسورة .
أما بالنسبة لتكلفة المشروع أنها كبيرة أم لا ، فنحن كمهندسين يجب أن نفكر بالحلول من الناحية الفنية والإقتصادية
ولو كانت على حساب الدولة.
ولو بحسبة بسيطة فأن سعر متر الماسورة 450 ملم ( شاملة التركيب والحفر ...) = 1000 ريال وسعر متر الماسورة أل 200 ملم = 700 ريال وبالتالي إجمالي فرق السعر حوالي 10مليون ريال في حال إخترنا أل 450 ملم ، هذا بالنسبة لتكاليف رأس المال أمأ في حال إختيار أل 200 ملم فإن هناك زيادة في مصاريف التشغيل لزيادة إستهلاك الطاقة ويكون إجمالي الفرق حوالي 170.000 ريال في السنة ، يعني تشغيل المضخة لمدة أكثر من 58 سنة حتى تصرف إل 10 مليون التي دفعت في بداية المشروع.
وفي النهاية علينا النصيحة و صاحب المال هو الذي يقرر يدفع 10 مليون في بداية المشروع ولا يقسطهم على 58 سنة .


----------



## محمدغزالى (28 مايو 2008)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس mfm ارجو ان توضح لن الضغط هيساوى 20 متر ولا يساوى 100 متر


----------



## mfm (28 مايو 2008)

في حالة مضخة تعطي 120 م3/س في خط قطره 450 ملم وطول 34 كم مع فرق في الإرتفاع 15 متر حسب الحالة التي تم ذكرها فإنك لا تحتاج مضخة ذات ضغط أعلى من 20 متر ( 2 بار) ، حسب ما وضحت سابقا" ، وليس 100 متر ( 10 بار ) كما ذكرتها يا بشمهندس غزالي.


----------



## boughandora (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة
اخوتي المهندسين الاعزاء شكرا لكم على مشاركاتكن الرائعة 
بس لي طلب ياريت نعرف بالمعادلات كيف توصلتو الى هذه الارقام ثم اني لم اسمع منكم شيئ عن مخطط مودي


----------



## boughandora (2 سبتمبر 2008)

تصحيح :
مشاركاتكم واسف على الخطأ


----------



## hassan wagdi (25 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز 
إعطنى مهلة لعمل الحسابات التصميمية اللازمة للمشروع وسوف أوضحها لك


----------



## hassan wagdi (25 فبراير 2011)

أقترح أنه يجب نقل كمية المياه المطلوبة فى أقل من 24 ساعة لإحتساب التوقفات الإضطرارية لخط الأنابيب وطلمبات الدفع ومن ثم يكون المعدل المطلوب يساوى127 متر مكعب/ ساعة ومن واقع الخبرة العملية نفترض أن سرعة المياه داخل خط الأنابيب تساوى1 متر/ ثانية وفى هذه الحالة نجد أن القطر الداخلى للخط يساوى8.344 بوصة لذلك نختار القطر القياسى الأكبر مباشرة وهو 10بوصة وبإعادة حساب السرعة مرة أخرى داخل القطر الجديد نجد أنها تساوى0.7 متر/ثانية ويتم حساب فاقد الإحتكاك بالخط نجد أنه يساوى 15 فى المائة بار/ كيلومتر من طول الخط (بإهمال الفواقد الثانوية نظراً لطول الخط) وبفرض أن أقل ضغط عند أعلى نقطة بالخط لايقل عن 2 بار نجد أن الضغط اللازم لضخ المياه يساوى 12 بار ونجد أيضاً أن الضغط عند محطة إستلام المياه يساوى 6 بار مما يستوجب تركيب محبس خنق throttling valve فى نهاية الخط ومما سبق يتضح الآتى :
1- يتم إختيار خط قطره 10 بوصة يتحمل ضغط قدره 18 بار ويكون ضغط الإختبار له يساوى من 27 إلى 30 بار ويفضل أن يكون بولى إيثيلين 250 مم.
2- يتم إختيار طلمبة طاردة مركزية تعطى 127 متر مكعب/ ساعة عند 120 متر head ويفضل تركيب طلمبتين واحدة بالخدمة والأخرى إحتياطى لها.
3- يتم تركيب محبس عدم رجوع على خط طرد الطلمبة بين الطلمبة ومحبس الطرد لها.
4- يتم تركيب محبس عدم رجوع على خط الأنابيب فى بداية خروج الخط من محطة الضخ.
5-يتم التأكيد على تركيب محبس خنق throttling valve على خط الأنابيب الداخل لمحطة الإستلام.
مهندس/حسن وجدى
خبير أنابيب البترول


----------



## Iraqi Lover (25 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز :هناك اكثر من محطه ويفضل انشاءمحطة كل15كم


----------



## hassan wagdi (25 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز/ أرجو أن يتسم الرأى بذكر الأسباب والأرقام الدالة على هذا الرأى بهدف الإقناع والإستفادة من الآراء


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (25 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز اليك التصميم 
1 ـ مواسير بي في سي أو بولي ايثيلين ضغط 16 بار قطر 200 مم ( 8 بوصه ) 
2 ـ محطه رقم واحد عباره عن 3 مضخات 2 عامله وواحده ستاندباي تصرف المضخه الواحده 70 م3 / ساعه عند ضغط 17 بار 
3 ـ إنشاء محطه بعد 10 كم inline بعدد 3 مضخات 2 عامله وواحد ستاندباي تصرف 70 م 3 / ساعه عند 19 بار 
4 ـ يوجد مضخات اوميجا من كي اس بي مناسبه لمثل هذه الأعمال
تمنياتي بالتوفيق وارجو افادتي بالانحدار بعد ال10 كم إن كان كبير إطرحه من ضغط المضخه في المحطه الثانيه


----------



## hassan wagdi (27 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز/ أرجو أن توضح الآتى: 
1- أقصى ضغط تشغيل مسموح به لخامة المواسير بى فى سى أو البولى إيثيلين وكذلك ضغط الإختبار لها
2- الطلمبتين العاملتين بالمحطة الأولى والثانية يتم توصيلهم توازى أم توالى
3-هل ما تم ذكره من "مواسير بى فى سى أو بولى إيثيلين ضغط 16 بار" يتناقض مع ما تم ذكره من"تصرف المضخة الواحدة 70م3/ساعة عند ضغط 17 بار وكذلك 70م3/ساعة عند ضغط 19 بار" وهل توصف الطلمبات بمعدل---م3/ساعة عند---بار أم بمعدل---م3/ساعة عند---متر head
وشكراً


----------

